# Flash 2 Monitor-System



## pbag (24. Juni 2005)

Habe vor mir in naher Zukunft einen 2. Monitor und eine neue GK zuzulegen.

Was haltet ihr von Matrox?
Alternative zu Matrox?
Welche Systeme nutzt ihr und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
Ist es sinnvoll einen tft zu kaufen? Diese lösen ja nur bis 1280 auf.

Ansonsten sonniges Wochenende...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (24. Juni 2005)

... _was_ genau hat diese Frage mit Flash zu tun?  :suspekt: 

Gruß

- mal verschoben nach, hmmm... Hardware.  -


----------



## pbag (25. Juni 2005)

Ich dachte damit spreche ich genau die Flash Leute an, die auch mehrere Montore nutzen und mir da Rat geben könnten. Ist ja speziell für Flash. Im Adobe Premiere  Forum wären es wahrscheinlich 3 Monitore die als Antwort kommen. Deshalb war es speziell ins Flash Forum gestellt.

Naja egal...


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

Im Flash Forum hätte ich es nicht gelesen. 

Also ich nutze verschiedene Systeme (Zuhause: ATI Radeon 9600Pro mit 2 19" CRT Monitoren und ein Laptop mit Ati Radeon X600 nem 15,4" TFT und zusätzlich ein 19" CRT und in der Firma ein gute alte Geforce2 mit 2 19" TFT Monitoren.) um verschiedene Anwendungen zu machen. (Webdesign, Grafikbearbeitung, Surfen, IRC, Textverarbeitung, Tabellenkalkulation, Buchhaltung, WaWI, u.s.w.)

In den letzten 5 Jahren hab ich glaube ich 6 verschiedene Grafikkarten zum Multimonitor Betrieb genutzt, von allen wichtigen Herstellern (Ati, Nvidia, MAtrox) und kann einfach nur sagen: Kauf dir ne Grafikkarte mit 2 Ausgängen. Wenn du 3 Monitore anschließen willst, nimm ne Matrox Pahelia, ansonsten isses egal. Für den Fall das du 2 TFTs benutzen willst, nimm ne Grafikkarte mit 2 DVI Ausgängen.

Zu den TFTs: Nimm TFTs, sie sind kleiner und besser für die Augen. Die üblichen Nachteile (Schlechteres Bild, zu hohe Latenzzeiten) sind mittlerweile ausgestorben. Die Technik ist weit genug. Warum dich die Tatsache stört, das TFTs NUR 1280 anzeigen weiß ich nicht genau, aber ich habe nur einmal in meinem Leben ne höhere Auflösung gefahren, und das war auf nem 24" CRT Monitor.


----------

